# Hutchins Lake info needed



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

This lake is down by Fennvile mi. so i hope some of are south western boys might be able to educate me on what this lake is like.

I found this lake by looking in my map book and the story they tell is lots of pike and big crappie, its a hike from Grand Rapids so any info would be great before i decide to go.


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

Just fished it last night.

This lake is now empty of fish, go some where else. :lol:

Actually had one of my better bass outings, landed 7 keepers biggest being just short of 19" First time in a long time that NO pike offs occurred. May have had a few hits but nothing to the boat.

Nice blue gills and crappie. The blues are..... pretty, with awsome colors. Not to mention aggressive, caught two with my bass set up.

I will mention this lake gets busy during the weekend.

I feel that you may have some better lakes (or just as good) available closer to you. 

Have fun.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

swamptromper said:


> Just fished it last night.
> 
> This lake is now empty of fish, go some where else. :lol:
> 
> ...


well thanks for the encouraging information 

But i guess its a honest one and really appreciate it. I been looking to fish other lakes for crappie and this one had some pretty good reviews for large crappie, i still think i might give it a try some time this summer during the week. How was the ramp, also was there any fees to launch

thanks


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

The launch has no fees fees. It is also hard to find if you follow the signs. The best way to find it is from 89 go south at the cemetery. Also there is no dock at the ramp.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks #4


----------



## catalysthackle (Oct 19, 2005)

No.4shot said:


> The launch has no fees fees. It is also hard to find if you follow the signs. The best way to find it is from 89 go south at the cemetery. Also there is no dock at the ramp.


There is also little to no parking, you have to park on the street side so get there early! Good luck


----------

